# Pasture Grass Management



## Nstrand711 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have 5 acres of simple pasture grass in Western Washington. I have some thistle, and other obnoxious weeds that pop up from time to time.

Not that I want to spray, but would spraying anything help the overall status of our pasture?


----------



## Nstrand711 (Jul 21, 2015)

Also, the grass that grows along the fence line, is weed killer the best option, or is there something that would help keep the fence-line clear that is animal safe?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Spraying would help rid the undesirable plants. Thistle is not hard to kill. Non restricted sprays like 2,4-D knocks it dead here. Some types of thistle are biannual. It you spray one year when that particular thistle was dormant, it will come back the next year and leave the impression the spray did not work.

Sadly, invasive weeds are something we all have to contend with regularly now days. Spray them away and keep them at bay. No future in allowing them to rob soil nutrients your desired forage needs.

Spraying fence lines is an annual chore here.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Put a couple goats in there I've heard they like things like thistle and other obnoxious weeds????????


----------



## Nstrand711 (Jul 21, 2015)

24D is that ok for animals? Or good to keep them free of the area for a while?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never pulled the cows or horses off a pasture when spraying 2,4D. It may depend on the stocking rate and how much the animals might consume.

Grazon was originally designed to keep critters on the pasture. The label now says to remove them a day or so. I never have.


----------



## MFMan (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi I'm located in Western Wa too.

My first thought when I read your post is that there is no such thing as Simple Pasture Grass.....I hear this kind of talk all the time...

Learn what you have growing out there. Most fields in Western Wa were planted at some time to Cool season grasses. Orchard Grass, Timothy grass, Rye, Clovers, and/Or Fescues, and Reed Canary grasses are very common. There are others too....Meadow Foxtail looks like Timothy but matures in spring time while the Timothy matures in July.....Fuzzy Redtop is common too. All the plants have names. Learn what you have.

Food values of these grasses vary but that info is avail on Ag university websites....or by taking samples and testing...

Regarding spraying....Of course you spray. Spray in the Spring time when Thistles are 6 ish inches tall. And then in the fall when they are 6 inches tall. Be consistent, search and destroy. Hand remove the Bull Thistles before they seed or gather into plastic garbage bags today if they are seeding. Those seeds are viable in the fields for YEARS.


----------



## MFMan (Jul 2, 2013)

PS, Use BRASH. You can find it at most Farm and Garden stores or Ace Hardwares in the suburban areas. Follow the label....typically 1 oz per gallon of water in you spray mix on young thistles. If you have blackberrys buy a blackberry killer product.


----------

